# Anyone recently visited De Vere Belton Woods?



## sml2181 (Oct 6, 2011)

Checked Tug reviews but they are a few years old. 
Anyone been there recently?

I am curious about the state of the units. Reading Tripadvisor, I get the feeling that things are getting a little older which may still be ok, but someone mentioned mold in shower and such. That would not make me happy at all. 

Any tips, comments, advice? Every bit of information would be more than welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## mav (Oct 7, 2011)

I have stayed there, but it was about 3 or 4 years ago. We had a beautiful 3 bedroom, 3 bath free standing unit over looking the golf course. It was spotless and beautifully furnished, and also had a huge deck off of the living area. The unit was huge and was a pleasure to come back to after a day of sightseeing.  Was the review on trip advisor about one of the hotel rooms  or on one of the timeshares?  There is a hotel on site there also. I have also stayed at Devere at Slaley Hall and it was lovely also.


----------

